# Anyone riding with a fubar handlebar??



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Getting ready to build up a Vassago Jabberwocky SS. Curious if anyone has used the fubar, seems like a good match on geometry. Also if anyone is riding a Jabberwocky, I would be curious what type of set up you went with. I always get lots of great ideas from these forums. Thank you for any info.:thumbsup:


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't ride a fubar per say but ride a Sushi Bar with a very similar sweep and I think it's brilliant on any geometry... so I would not hesitate on getting a fubar.


----------



## lunarprobe (Jul 11, 2007)

I should be receiving both a FU2bar and a jabberwocky in the mail this week, so I will let you know what I think of them together when they arrive. I went for the FU2 as I was afraid the regular FU would cramp the cockpit a little too much.


----------



## charmicarmicat (Jul 28, 2008)

I've got one, but I'm still in the middle of my build, so no testing yet. It feels nice though, and looks purty, what with the sweeeep and all.


----------



## ckranak (Oct 13, 2007)

I have some fubar's and I really like them. They have the same sweep as the on one mary bar, but they are a little closer than the mary bars. They feel great.


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

I thought the fubar was a wider bar than the fu2bar??? I definitely like wide bars for leverage on the SS.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

any updates on this? i am missing my big sweep bars on my ss.


----------



## lunarprobe (Jul 11, 2007)

Captain_America1976 said:


> any updates on this? i am missing my big sweep bars on my ss.












Here's mine. The wife, Wyosam and I got the team 3-pack of regular Fubars. As I expected, it made the cockpit a little cramped using the stem length I normally would. Remedied that with a 120mm stem ($19 for a EA70 at Jenson, not bad). I have a 660mm Easton XC carbon low-riser on my geary and love it. The width and hand position of the Fubar feels really nice on the Jabber, and doesn't feel much narrower, which I like.

Unfortunately, I have been laid up with a sinus infection for the last month and only have mellow townie rides on this set up - with no stand and mash climbs to report. What I can say is that I _think_ I really like it, and I have no intentions of purchasing a more traditional bar any time soon. I'll update if I can get any good rides in before the snow gets too deep


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks for the update. i have a few stems laying around, so i can try some different setups.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Whats the benefit of this type of bar on a SS vs a flat or riser bar?


----------



## lunarprobe (Jul 11, 2007)

SSINGA said:


> Whats the benefit of this type of bar on a SS vs a flat or riser bar?


From the Fubar page at the Psycle Store



Misfit Psycles Corporation of Death said:


> The skinny:
> 
> Better hand position for climbs. More natural postition allows for greater leverage and improved comfort.
> Narrower width (then straight) climbing bars, normally found on SS's. Ample 635mm (FU) or 600mm (FU2) offer the same climbing power as much wider straight bars.
> Big sweep means all that with no bar-ended tree catchers.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

i agree that you can climb better with them on a ss. after i broke my mary/space bar i rode a riser for a while. i even tried the luv handles, but they were not for me. i think the fubars will be strong enough that i won't break them, and the will give me the hand position that i loved. i just ordered mine tonight, so hopefully they will be here in a week or so. i will post a report once i get them.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Here's my JW w/FU bar, it's only been a week so I'm still deciding:


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

essentially the fu bar was exactly what i needed to fit my setup at the time...a purely selfish endeavor, as are most of the 'things' i do.

i can see why people add 20mm as a result, that's what i was looking to reduce the ett by on my setup. i have tried (since) to modify the bar with an increased forward sweep or reduced backsweep or greater bend angles...the solutions either changed the bar characteristics (unacceptable) or comprimised the integrity of the bar (from a strength perspective). broken bars suck.

the fu2 was in response to requests for a no-add version. it also sells very well to racey types, smaller riders (particularly women) and more urban types.

with a slight mod to the angle, increase in the center and reduction of the grip area the fu2 fits nicely INSIDE the fu...clamp to clamp area off by 24mm+/- (not shown)








recently decided to start work on a 25deg 610mm bar...just to confuse things further.


----------



## Biff Pedachenko (Aug 7, 2007)

nogearshere said:


> recently decided to start work on a 25deg 610mm bar...just to confuse things further.


Does this mean I can call off my quest for a custom bar?

For what it's worth, my plan was to take the Fu with the same forward bend and down/up sweep, but from the outer bend just decrease the back sweep. Yeah it will extend the ETT, but that also works to MY favour - your results may vary of course. Don't know if the change in back sweep could mean adjustments to the up sweep are in order or not

Now just for name - something about a whiney customer not following the master plan perhaps...


----------



## lunarprobe (Jul 11, 2007)

*finally got first real ride on a SS and a FU*

Finally am mostly healed up from the sinus plague and took out the Jabber + Fu to Curt Gowdy for a first ride. Noticed that the front wheel had a little play and a couple of mildly dented spokes that were not mentioned in the classified description, but this didn't seem to affect the ride. Should have noticed when I built it up, but was a little too drugged up apparently.

Gowdy is the perfect place for SSing as there are pretty much no long descents to be spun out, no steep extended climbs that are impossible with normal gearing (save El Alto), - just lots of rolling ups and downs, integrated boulders, tight corners and some techy rock navigation. On my geary, I usually just use one cog for most of the trails and switch back and forth between the 22 and 32 chainrings - on SS this perfectly translated to sitting and standing.

*The bars you ask*? Freakin nice. Being off bikes since September and in poor condition, I did a lot of standing and mashing over much of the terrain, and found the Fubars to be just about the perfect hand position for climbing. I was able to get tons of leverage pulling on them while seated as well as yanking up while standing. They felt nice and solid without feeling too harsh (on a rigid bike on rocks).

My transition to the big sweep might have been eased by my lack of riding over the last 7 weeks, allowing my hands to "forget" my riser bar positioning on my geary, but the fact remains the bars feel right on this bike. I am not ready to swap out my low rise Easton XC bars on my Canzo, as the cockpit felt really dialed all summer, but I would recommend the Fu/Fu2bars to anyone in the Stand&Mash support group. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

I had some on my single speed dambala for most of the summer. They are really comfortable, and the width is great. They're really nice to ride with for the most part.

On the down side, I found that I had to have my stem really tight or it would slip. Most of my mtbing friends thought I was daft for riding with cruiser bars. I also found going down really steep stuff to flat ground, my bars wanted to twist on me. Also, I really wanted to try these out with a 130mm stem, but no one in town could sell me one.

I've gone to a straight bar, which is definitely different, I don't know which I like more. It's definitely different.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

*just got fubared*

i got my bars last night, and installed them once i got home from work. my initial impressions of the bars: i really like them. they are thick as hell, so i am not woried about breaking. compared to my old space bar, they are much less flexy, but still give me the great hand position i really like. the trail i rode was a little rocky, roots, and had some short ups and downs and some flats. everything felt great all around. way to go misfit.


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

fubar handlebar? heck, my whole bike is fubar. ha!


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

what's the price of the fubars and where can I get them?


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

nuggets said:


> what's the price of the fubars and where can I get them?


Reduced to $42 for 2009
Free shipping to the 15th.

PSYCLESTORE


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

I have been using the Fubar for a couple of years; here's an earlier post.

"Mistfitpsycles actually sent me both bars to test, since I usually run straight bars with bar ends; several users of the bar have declared it the match for barends. I wouldn't go that far but I liked the wider Fubar enough to offer to buy it and they left me keep it gratis (obviously they Rock!). I have to preface this with the fact I have more than one single speed bike. One of the advantages of having two bikes is they ride differently. If I had only one bike I would probably chose to stay with a straight bar with bar ends. I first tried the Fu2 bar. The bar is good for someone who wants to stay with your stock stem and can handle a narrower bar. I on the other hand desire a wider bar and went with the wider FuBar. It’s interesting that the Fu2 bar is said to move the grips 30mm forward of the FuBar, because that is exactly the increase I needed to make the FuBar work for me; I went from a 110mm stem to a 140mm (I suggest you go with a Thompson for such a long stem; I've found other stems can get pretty noodley at this length). I also set the bar up differently than the Dirt Rag. Rather then tip the bar down, I cheated it up. The reason for this was a more comfortable grip with standing and climbing. I’ll admit the down position is better for seated grinding, but I like barends for climbing and if I’m going to give them up, then I’m going to tweak the bar for climbing performance. Anyway, as I said before, I liked the bar enough to want to buy it. It handles as good as a flat bar with barends in most situations and is a close second in standing climbs. I found it far superior to a riser bar and would recommend it to anyone looking for an alternative to a flat bar." The second photo is the Fu2 Bar on the same bike with the original spec'd stem.


----------



## middy (Jun 11, 2008)

I got my silver Fubar in the mail yesterday and installed it along with a new 100mm silver Fugly stem to replace a 75mm stem. Unfortunately, my steer tube is too short for the Fugly. I put it on anyway, and it seems to hold fine, but I've got a Sette Edge on the way to replace it. A shame, because the silver Fugly is _really_ cool looking. I'm going to keep it to use when I get a new fork.

The Fubar is... awesome! The power, the comfort, the control... it's all there. I have zero wrist pain over rough ground on a full rigid. It's much easier to wheelie and climb. Why aren't all bars shaped like this? A low sweep really doesn't make sense anatomically, it just looks more like a MX bar, which is ridiculous.

I haven't decided if the 100mm stem is long enough yet, but I think is. I'm a bit more upright, but I think I like it. I wrapped the forward bends with cork tape to provide a secondary hand position that's a bit more stretched out for smooth road sections.

There's no way I could go back to regular riser or flat bars.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

nogearshere said:


> recently decided to start work on a 25deg 610mm bar...just to confuse things further.


Any updates on this project? I just put a cheapo, no-name (actually "Uxar"; taken off a cheapo MTB off the shop floor) 25-degree sweep, 580-mm bar. I'm liking the sweep, just wish it was a bit wider.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone know of a US dealer for these bars? $22 shipping on a $42 bar is kinda steep.


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> Anyone know of a US dealer for these bars? $22 shipping on a $42 bar is kinda steep.


22 if you select UPS over STD.
rates on the new store are actually lower (thanks to a tanked dollar) - 13.80 for airmail.
if you use coupon code: NEWSTORE you get 15% off the bar too...

but i'll take your dealer too...


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Dude, that's a good deal! You folks in the US should all take advantage of the lower Canadian dollar and buy lots of stuff from Peter's store.


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

bobbotron said:


> ...buy lots of stuff from Peter's store.


thanks. but you're still on the list for THIS comment.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

nogearshere said:


> 22 if you select UPS over STD.
> rates on the new store are actually lower (thanks to a tanked dollar) - 13.80 for airmail.
> if you use coupon code: NEWSTORE you get 15% off the bar too...
> 
> but i'll take your dealer too...


So Canada post ships into the US ... that's what I get for thinking ... along a headache and a subtle burning smell

PS that order you just got is from me


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> So Canada post ships into the US ... that's what I get for thinking ... along a headache and a subtle burning smell
> 
> PS that order you just got is from me


Good Point - changed description(s) to PARCEL POST.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

My order's already acheived fulfillment, I guess enlightenment comes after I receive, install, and ride with it :thumbsup:


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

nogearshere said:


> thanks. but you're still on the list for THIS comment.




Sorry man, I hope I didn't actually offend!

I just noticed on your new store, there's a lot of info on the dissent frame, I understand it better now!

It would be really cool to see some of your products being carried by a local shop here in Ottawa (the phat moose, tall tree or joe mamas maybe?)


----------



## VTmojo (Apr 15, 2007)

*Just installed mine, love um.*

This is my first SS experience along with the FU.....I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

*Tried it... no go.*

I was a life-long riser bar type. But when opportunity presents itself...

I tried a loaner FuBar a friend had. I had to switch (from a 90) to a 100mm stem (longest I had on hand). Went on a test ride and found it awkward for climbing. Descending was awesome, but I just could not get over the bars comfortably to power up the climbs.

I switched to a Mary Bar (without changing anything else) and it was the same awesome descending, but just a tad more room to get over the bars. Plus it is a bit wider so the torquing up the hill was also a bit better.

I think I will keep the Mary right where it is...


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

*Hope you have the steel ones.....*



SSteel said:


> ...I think I will keep the Mary right where it is...


Another gutsy Mary bar rider. Make sure your dental insurance is paid up:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=477598&highlight=mary


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

I finally got my hands on a 140mm stem and took these photos, comparing the FUBar to a flat bar with a 120mm stem. I thought I'd post them up here, it really shows you need a longer stem for a similar reach with these bars. I just picked up a 130mm Thomson stem, I think I'm going to put the FU's back on my mountain bike...


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*pretty bike, good tunes*



lunarprobe said:


> Here's mine. The wife, Wyosam and I got the team 3-pack of regular Fubars. As I expected, it made the cockpit a little cramped using the stem length I normally would. Remedied that with a 120mm stem ($19 for a EA70 at Jenson, not bad). I have a 660mm Easton XC carbon low-riser on my geary and love it. The width and hand position of the Fubar feels really nice on the Jabber, and doesn't feel much narrower, which I like.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have been laid up with a sinus infection for the last month and only have mellow townie rides on this set up - with no stand and mash climbs to report. What I can say is that I _think_ I really like it, and I have no intentions of purchasing a more traditional bar any time soon. I'll update if I can get any good rides in before the snow gets too deep


That's a pretty bike, is that powder or wet paint? I can see some Guided By Voices cd's in the rack, you also have good taste in musica,,,,,,,,,,GBV is one of my favorites, and they put on some amazing live gigs, 3 plus hours on the average and always a few cover tunes surprises!!! RIP GBV:thumbsup:


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

bobbotron said:


> I finally got my hands on a 140mm stem and took these photos,


Good shots. Thanks for posting these :thumbsup:


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

nogearshere said:


> essentially the fu bar was exactly what i needed to fit my setup at the time...a purely selfish endeavor, as are most of the 'things' i do.
> 
> i can see why people add 20mm as a result, that's what i was looking to reduce the ett by on my setup. i have tried (since) to modify the bar with an increased forward sweep or reduced backsweep or greater bend angles...the solutions either changed the bar characteristics (unacceptable) or comprimised the integrity of the bar (from a strength perspective). broken bars suck.
> 
> ...


So the FU2 does not generally require a shorter stem? I tend to prefer shorter stems....currently running 60mm and like the handling much better than my stock 90mm stem.


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Natedogz said:


> So the FU2 does not generally require a shorter stem? I tend to prefer shorter stems....currently running 60mm and like the handling much better than my stock 90mm stem.


I'm not sure I understand. Basically, the FU shortens your cockpit a lot, so if you normally like a 60mm stem with flat bars, you'll probably 90 or 100mm stem.


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

bobbotron said:


> I'm not sure I understand. Basically, the FU shortens your cockpit a lot, so if you normally like a 60mm stem with flat bars, you'll probably 90 or 100mm stem.


while the actual factual offset may come close to your 30 (meh not so much the 40)mm calculation, MOST riders will NOT want the full offset.

MOST riders find a 20mm increase sufficient. this allows for standard hand placement AND the use of other areas on the bar.

the reason is that different hand positions required different extensions. putting the FU on a stem 30-40mm longer would twist your hands and overstretch your back (unless the original stem was too short).

*as always your results may vary, i can only speak of the users i set up or those who give me direct feedback.


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

Natedogz said:


> So the FU2 does not generally require a shorter stem? I tend to prefer shorter stems....currently running 60mm and like the handling much better than my stock 90mm stem.


fu2 doesnt (generally) require a longer stem.
that said if the BAR dictates a slightly longer stem to achieve your current position i fail to see how it would effect handling...


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

nogearshere said:


> while the actual factual offset may come close to your 30 (meh not so much the 40)mm calculation, MOST riders will NOT want the full offset.
> 
> MOST riders find a 20mm increase sufficient. this allows for standard hand placement AND the use of other areas on the bar.
> 
> ...


You're right. Sorry about that, I hadn't had my morning coffee yet.


----------



## lunarprobe (Jul 11, 2007)

elrancho66 said:


> That's a pretty bike, is that powder or wet paint? I can see some Guided By Voices cd's in the rack, you also have good taste in musica,,,,,,,,,,GBV is one of my favorites, and they put on some amazing live gigs, 3 plus hours on the average and always a few cover tunes surprises!!! RIP GBV:thumbsup:


Thanks, I love this bike. Took it out on a nice No. Utah snow ride this morning. I think its powdercoat. Looks really nice, but is getting lots of chips with the granite bits being flung off readily by the MKs on the home trails.

Yeah, GBV..good stuff. Saw them in Munich on the Alien Lanes tour. As the sole American there to see them, they brought me backstage for a few hours before the show and got me fully liquored up in typical Bob fashion. Sent me off afterwards with free t-shirts and a bunch of other GBV swag. Really cool guys!


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

GBV is sorely missed by many in the know,,,,,,,,,,got to see them about 12 times


----------

